# Gelakku für Echolot



## duck_68 (6. Dezember 2003)

.....


----------



## Gator01 (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi - igendwo hab ich schon mal was darüber geschrieben. Gelakkus sind einfach mal besser und halten länger.     Wird Dir  fast jeder bestätigen. Habe meinen seid 95 in gebrauch.#h


----------



## Hummer (6. Dezember 2003)

Gelakkus sind hervorragend für den Betrieb von Echoloten geeignet. Ich habe meinen jetzt 6 Jahre und es gibt keine Probleme. Ich habe ihn damals in einem Geschäft gekauft, das Alarmanlagen wartet - die Gelakkus werden als "Notstromaggregat" genutzt, falls mal der Strom ausfällt.

Die Selbstentladung ist gering und man muß auch nicht wie bei der Autobatterie auf die Lage des Akkus achten.

Leider kann ich Dir jetzt keine genauen Angaben über die Kapazität des Akkus machen, da ich mein Echolot als Dauerleihgabe an einen befreundeten Bootsbesitzer verliehen habe. Mein Akku ist aber größer (doppelt so groß etwa) als die Akkus, die von den Echolotherstellern für ihre portablen Geräte vertrieben werden und 24 Std Dauerbetrieb ist problemlos möglich.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Albatros (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi Martin#h

auf jeden Fall ein Gel Akku, nix anners Falls Dir die kleinen 12V 7,2AH Akku`s, die bei den portablen Echoloten im Lieferumfang enthalten sind, reichen, dann schick Stuffel mal ne PN. Er hat eine sehr gute Bezugsquelle, so um die 7-8€ das Stück#6


----------



## Kunze (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin!

Ne weitere Bezugsmöglichkeit.

Nutze auch schon seit 4 Jahren bei meinem portablen Echolot diese Akkus.

Meine (habe 2 Stück) halten locker für 3 Tage normalen Einsatz.

Normal so zwischen 8 und 12 Stunden aufem Wasser pro Tag.

Möchte ich nicht mehr missen. #h


----------



## Kunze (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin!

Ganz vergessen:

Auf meinem Ladegerät, was zum portablen Lot dabei war, sind 

zwei LED`s drauf.

Betriebskontrolle und Ladezustandskontrolle ( geht aus wenn 

Akku satt ist  ). #h


----------



## tidecutter (7. Dezember 2003)

hab mir für mein echo einen 12v 7,2 ah gelakku gekauft.

hab das lowrance dann 12 h im sim modus bei stärkster hintergrundbeleuchtung laufenlassen und der akku zeigte keinerlei schwächen. wenn man davon ausgeht, das der akku nicht total abklappt im urlaub, braucht man eigentlich nur einen bei max 300 watt sendeleistung, meine ich.


------------------------------


----------



## tidecutter (7. Dezember 2003)

@martin obelt

entschuldigung, 3000watt! hab mich verschrieben. ist ja doch ein entscheidender unterschied.


gruß tidecutter

--------------------------------------


----------



## Jirko (7. Dezember 2003)

hallo martin,

also mit 2 gelakkus im koffer und einem ladegerät im haus, kann eigentlich überhaupt nix mehr schief gehen.

bei jeder ausfahrt, speist ein voll geladendes akku mein lot und mein navigerät. das andere, im koffer befindliche, voll geladene akku ist dabei eiserne reserve. sollte das im betrieb befindliche akku keine energie mehr liefern können, kommt das ersatzakku zum einsatz und das leere wird dann im haus nach der heimfahrt an´s netz gesteckt... in 10-12h ist es dann wieder voll einsatzbereit.

will sagen martin, mit 2 funktionstüchtigen gelakkus und einem ladegerät im haus, kannst du 12 monate nonstop (mit schlafpausen im haus zum aufladen der akkus ) auf den fjorden und im nordmeer rumschippern #h

PS: wenn du noch auf der suche nach einem ladegerät bist, dann setze ich doch einfach mal mit unserem holger (acp-holger) in verbindung. bei holger bist du bestens aufgehoben #h


----------



## gofishing (7. Dezember 2003)

Klasse Antworten.
Beschäftige mich gerade seit ein paar Tage mit dem Thema Echolot.
Hat erstmal alle alten Beiträge gelesen.

Welches Ladegerät würde zu diesem Akkutyp passen.
Und wie teuer währe es.

Paßt hier eigentlich nicht rein aber ich suche ein günstiges Echolot, für die Ostseeküste (Kanten/Tiefen).
Welchen unterschied gibt es zwischen X47 und CUDA168.
Antwot vielleicht per PN.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Dezember 2003)

Schau doch mal hier  nach. Da hatten wir das Thema schon mal im Board. Ich habe meinen Akku und das Ladegrät auch dort gekauft und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Dezember 2003)

@ Gofishing
das eine ist von Lowrance und Teuer, das andere von Eagle. Und die Farbe ist auch unterschiedlich. Ansonsten wohl Baugleich.

Als Akku bezugsquelle kann ich auch http://www.reichelt.de/ 
empfehlen. Preislich weit besser als Conrad.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. Dezember 2003)

*Danke Stuffel für den Tip*

Danke für den Tip 

Ich hab mir bei der Firma die Stuffel erwähnt hat gleich zwei von den Akkus bestellt da hab ich für den Preis von C...... E....... bei dem Anbieter gleich ZWEI für den selben Preis bekommen.:m :m 

Da kann man wohl nicht meckern auch mit dem Porto sind die absolut Konkurenzlos.

Nochmal Danke Stuffel für den Tip :l 

Servus und nen Guten Rutsch und alle Fische die Ihr 2004 fangen wollt 

Fliegenfisch:s :s


----------

